# UFC 191 Championship Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a sign up thread for the next event in the Championship Pick 'em League. UFC 191 takes place in two weeks starting at appr. 7:00 PM ET or 11:00 PM GMT. The FlyWeight title is on the line live from the MGM Grand Arena in Vegas! Here we go!










Since the champ, hixxy, signed up he'll defend this:










The scheduled fights include:



> Demetrious Johnson vs. John Dodson
> Andrei Arlovski vs. Frank Mir
> Anthony Johnson vs. Jimi Manuwa
> Corey Anderson vs. Jan Blachowicz
> ...



Feel free to join in even if you've never played before. If you have any questions let someone know. If you sign up and don't send picks for fights by the time they start each one will be wrong. Here's how to pick:

This info comes from Walker's rules/help thread found here: Link.



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points, if you get that right other points are available
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


*
Main Event Results on pg. 8

John8204 (35-24) vs hixxy (49-31-2)

Main Card

ClydebankBlitz (6-7) vs Andrus (14-21)
CupCake (5-11) vs boatoar (34-11)
Joabbuac (4-4) vs anderton46 (0-2)
Couchwarrior (3-0) vs dudeabides (46-53-1)
*










*Members signed up:

Couchwarrior
Andrus
anderton46
CupCake
John8204
boatoar
hixxy
Joabbuac
ClydebankBlitz
dudeabides
*
Thanks for signing up everybody, picks due *Sep. 5th by 7:00 PM Eastern.*


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

In, but you should throw in some Fight Night 74 in the mean time.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I thought we signed up for FN74 actually, although maybe i was dreaming. 

This card looks great though, sign me up.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> I thought we signed up for FN74 actually, although maybe i was dreaming.
> 
> This card looks great though, sign me up.


Thanks for signing up, I put both of you guys in. Reason I didn't put up the fight night was because of you Joab and Cupcake being the only ones who said they were interested after I posted the card on the last CPL thread here: Link If people want to now, I guess it could be done but it's awfully short notice and it usually takes more than one day for these threads to take off.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Im not bothered either way,


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im in for this great card, and will defend.

Booked this weekend off work actually, for the UFC and England v San Marino on the Saturday.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Yeah, in for this and in for a last minute fight night battle too for kicks if we can get 8 or so peeps in a day.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I'm in, ready for that belt


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Who wants to give me my 50th CPL win then?

This is who i have fought since playing again from UFC 184.

UFC 184 - Lost - Dudeabides - 117-121
UFC 185 - Lost - Joabbuac - 0-168
UFC ON FOX 15 - Won - Cupcake - 136-80
UFC 186 - Won - Dudeabides - 224-222
UFC 187 - Won - John8204 - 147-135
UFC 188 - Won - boatoar - 103-91 WON BELT
UFC 189 - Won - boatoar - 140-121 DEFENDED BELT
UFC ON FOX 16 - Won - dudeabides - 145-130 NON TITLE FIGHT
UFC 190 - Lost - ClydebankBlitz - 168-171 LOST BELT
UFN 73 - Won - ClydebankBlitz - 206-170 WON BELT

7-3


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

So since i have the most crushing victory over our current champ... i think i should get that title shot.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'm in :thumb02:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Well my current streak is 7-2

UFC 190 - Won - Joabbuac 197 to 137! (35-22)
UFC 189 - Won - Stun Gun 132 to 126 (34-22)
UFC 188 - Lost - Cup Cake 135 to 112 (33-22)
UFC 187 - Lost - Hixxy 147 to 135 (33-21)
UFC 185 - Won - Boatoar 167 to 132 (33-20)
UFC 184 - Won - Cupcake 136 to 105 (32-20)
UFC 182 - Won - Boatoar 136 to 132 (31-20)
UFC 181 - Won - UFCOwns 169 to 146 (30-20)
UFC 179 - Won - Liddellianko 143 to 123 (29-20)

UFC 178 - Lost - Dudeabides 202 to 116 (28-20)
FOX 12 - Lost - Boatoar 184 to 127 (28-19)
UFC 175 - Won - BKnmax 97 to 93 (28-18)
FN43/44 - Lost - Andrus 359 to 339 (27-18)
UFC 174 - Won - Stungun 142 to 141 (27-17)
UFC 172 - Won - Boatar 137 to 131 (26-17)
UFCF 11 - Won - Scarecrow 187 to 0 (25-17)
UFN 36 - Lost - Liddellianko 177 to 153 (24-17)
UFC 169 - Won - OHKO 196 to 180 (24-16) 
FOX 10 - Lost -Andrus 166 to 143 (23-16)
UFC 168 - Won - Cupcake 141 to 129 (23-15)
FOX 9 - Lost - ClydebankBlitz 153 to 139 (22-15)
UFC 167 - Won - Dudeabides 196 to 181 (22-14)
UFC 166 - Won - SunGun 228 to 180 (21-14)
UFC 165 - Lost - OHKO 174 to 159 (20-14)
UFC 164 - Lost - HitorgetHit 170 to 150 (20-13)
UFN 26 - Lost - ApeCity 131 to 121 (20-12)
UFC 163 - Won - Dudeabides 168 to 127 (20-11)
FOX 8 - Won - Bknmax 189 to 126 (19-11)
UFC 159 - Won - Cowgirl 133 to 108 (18-11)
FOX 7 - Won - Bknmax 153 to 133 (17-11)
UFC 158 - Lost - ApeCity 196 to 186 (16-11)
FUEL 8 - Lost - Dudeabides 138 to 130 (16-10)
UFC 157 - Lost - Pipe 191 to 124 (16-9)
UFC 156 - Lost Pipe 120 to 70 (16-8)
FOX 6 - Won - UFCOwns 160 to 109 (16-7)
FOX 5 - Won - Pipe 140 to 138 (15-7)
UFC 154 - Won - Rauno 183 to 145 (14-7)
UFC 153 - Won - Bknmax 216 to 169 (13-7)
UFC 147 - Lost - Limba 149 to 131 (12-7)
UFC 146 - Lost - Dudeabides 149 to 145 (12-6)
UFC 145 - Won - Mike28 144 to 143 (12-5)
FUEL 2 - Won - Pipe 165 to 137 (11-5)
TUF 14 - Lost - Pipe 135 to 107 (10-5)
UFC 139 - Lost - Dudeabides 169 to 150 (10-4)
FOX 1 - Lost - Rauno 121 to 94 (10-3)
UFC 137 - Won - Hixxy 167 to 120 (10-2)
UFCVS6 - Won - Pipe 119 to 106 (9-2)
UFC 135 -Won - PheelGoodInc 177 to 136 (8-2)
UFC 134 - Lost - Limba 189 to 138 (7-2)
UFCVS5 - Won - Ruckus 147 to 72 (7-1)
UFC 133 - Won - UFCowns 141 to 131 (6-1)
UFC 132 - Won - Slapshot 126 to 98 (5-1)
UFC 128 - Lost - 420atalon 215 to 200 (4-1)
UFCVS3 - Won - attention 215 to 137 (4-0)
UFC 127 - Won - Mike28 135 to 116 (3-0)
FN 23 - Won - attention 110 to 77 (2-0)
UFC 124 Won - PheelGoodInc 101 to 83 (1-0)

Head to Head

Bknmax (4-0)
UFCOwns (3-0)
Stun Gun (3-0)
Attention (2-0)
PheelGoodInc (2-0)
Mike28 (2-0)
Cupcake (2-1)
Boatoar (2-1)
Slapshot (1-0)
Ruckus (1-0)
Cowgirl (1-0)
Scarecrow (1-0)
Joabbuac (1-0)
Hixxy (1-1)
Rauno (1-1)
OHKO (1-1)
Liddellianko (1-1)
Pipe (3-3)
Dudeabides (2-4)
ClydebankBlitz (0-1)
420Athalon (0-1)
hitorgethit (0-1)
Limba (0-2)
Ape City (0-2)
Andrus (0-2)


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

OK where are you guys getting your CPL fight record Win/Loss info from? Do you just make a record of it as you go along? Or is there a list somewhere that I've just never seen before?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

There used to be a guy who wanted to keep record of our opponents but he got tired of it after an event or two. It would take finding the results post from each thread now if you don't keep track of them on the downlow.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Cupcake is now gonna go back and find all 99 of her losses to compile her own record.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

John and Joabbuac staking their claims to be my 50th victim i see.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Only match in my record i care about.

Joabbuace 168 Hixxy 0

:sign02::mistress01::fight02::fight03::confused04:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm the Rightful Champion so I don't need to call out chumps who rely on misjudging.

I'm the real champion, and my next opponent should be honoured that he gets to lose to the best.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm the Rightful Champion so I don't need to call out chumps who rely on misjudging.


I don't get your point?

If Johnson had won the decision you would still have lost so it didn't affect the outcome of our match...

Please explain how I relied on misjudging? Or do you mean i relied on it for the 30 point swing I guaranteed?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

hixxy said:


> I don't get your point?
> 
> If Johnson had won the decision you would still have lost so it didn't affect the outcome of our match...
> 
> Please explain how I relied on misjudging? Or do you mean i relied on it for the 30 point swing I guaranteed?


Don't try to confuse any of us with your misdirections and misconceptions. I am the champ. I know it, you know it, the people know it.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

The players can help decide who i beat at UFC 191.. Who should i defeat?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Heh, my legit vote would be for John... he deserves it the most.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I say I get the sympathy vote lol


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> The players can help decide who i beat at UFC 191.. Who should i defeat?


You can lose to me again, that belt was too heavy for your arsenal supporting shoulders anyways


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Arsenal supporting? I'm a Villa fan


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I usually try to do the matchups halfway through the event, but can wait until tomorrow no problemo because of all this indecision. But if people aren't agreeing with another member who wants to go vs. who I'll let you know where I'm getting my take on the matchups from. Just looking over the past five events and who you won or lost too, I try to put you against someone in similar situations at the time, and if I can avoid them I list the people you've "fought" lately. So looking at the people who have said they're in for UFC 191 and their recent record here is how things look now:

1: hixxy 4-1 
Tie: Clyde 4-1 
3: John 2-1 
4: Andrus 2-2
5: CupCake 2-3
tie: Joabbuac 2-3
7: boatoar 1-2
8: dudeabides 1-4
9: anderton 0-2

but, of course, you guys can still change it up.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

So the confusion is Clyde/Hixxy get a rubber match for the title? Over my rubber match with Hixxy?

You match Clyde and Andrus and you've got either one guy at 3-0 or the other at 4-1.

Anderton has lost to Dude and Boatoar so you book him against Cupcake or Joabbuac.

The fresh matchup seems to be Joabbuac/Boatoar and Cupcake/Anderton.

:confused02:

But you know I did sit that last card for a number of reasons, and I'm perfectly fine doing it yet again and you can do 

Hixxy/Clyde III
Boatoar/Andrus
Dude/Cupcake
Anderton/Joabbuac

It sucks but I'll deal with it, I have to give away a pick in FFL anyways.

I'm not crazy about facing another number one contender fight especially when I only got one title rematch. And it's very unfair to Andrus who beat me twice to have to beat me for a third time to get a shot at Clyde or Hixxy.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

dudeabides said:


> 1: Clyde 4-1 [Rightful Champ]
> 2: All those other chumps


Fixed.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Why doesn't the rightful champ have a winning record?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sometimes I have to leave an event to attend fine championship events and sign leather bound books.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Joab, 'Drus? Cake? I've been horseshit lately, so feel free to chuck me in with whomever. Just got power back after 30+hr without. Massive windstorm here in BC on Saturday, was pretty epic. Hundreds of downed trees. Our aerial power line setup didn't quite meet our needs this time around.

They say a full freezer can last 48 hr when left unopened. Nope. Just chucked $100+ worth of steaks/ribs/pork/chicken etc. First world problems are real, folks.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

John8204 said:


> So the confusion is Clyde/Hixxy get a rubber match for the title? Over my rubber match with Hixxy?
> 
> You match Clyde and Andrus and you've got either one guy at 3-0 or the other at 4-1.
> 
> ...


I like someone who talks sense.. 

hixxy v John8204 for the CPL title at UFC 191 is official.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

You wanna go boatoar? :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Triple threat match for the title with me included.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Triple threat match for the title with me included.


When we start seeing triple threat matches in the UFC in real life then we will do triple threat CPL matches.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> When we start seeing triple threat matches in the UFC in real life then we will do triple threat CPL matches.


Obviously you arent familiar with russian underground mma, that sjust like the ufc.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Obviously you arent familiar with russian underground mma, that sjust like the ufc.


Yes i have seen all the stupid russian underground mma, but like i said, when we see triple threat in the UFC then we will see it in CPL.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Championship Pick 'em UFC 191 Matchups*

Ladies and Gentleman, *we are live
*









for the main event of the evening. 5 rounds of fighting, for the Championship Pick 'em League Title... of the world. ... Introducing first, the challenger... in the blue corner... this man is a Colossal-weight... he haild from parts unkown... and he is a former CPL champion... John8204! And ... Fighting out of the red corner! ... this man is known as 'England Elite'... hailing from England..... he is... the... REIGNING... and DEFENDING... UNDISPUTED... CPL Champion of the world... hixxy!! 

"Let's get it on!"...

Main Event

*John8204* (35-24) vs *hixxy* (49-31-2)

The sign ups are still open til the fights start Saturday night. There is a stand-in this time so the next sign up is definitely in a matchup... the next sign up would need somebody else as well. Left OWNS out because I was under the impression he would only fight for the title, but if he wants to be on the main card like the 6 cool people below that's fine with me.

Main Card

*ClydebankBlitz* (6-7) vs *Andrus* (14-21)
*CupCake* (5-11) vs *boatoar* (34-11)
*Joabbuac* (4-4) vs *anderton46* (0-2)










*Remember to send your picks in a PM Saturday Sep. 5th by 7:00 PM Eastern. *​


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Hehe, been awhile cake. We have the same amount of losses. Not for long


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ive been looking forward to this card for weeks! Like i said on the first page, ive booked the weekend off work so i can stay up and enjoy it without the bother of work either side.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

boatoar said:


> Hehe, been awhile cake. We have the same amount of losses. Not for long


Same amount of losses, but I wish I had your amount of wins lol


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm gonna take that fake belt from you, Clyde. :fight02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Then it would become the UNrightful belt and you'd have to edit it as such.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

CupCake said:


> Same amount of losses, but I wish I had your amount of wins lol


Yeah, had a good run for awhile. Gotta get back on that dominant track here. 

You may act as my sacrificial lamb. Please enjoy said honour.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Sign me up.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up, there was an odd number so I was a stand in. Do you want to go against me or wait for somebody tougher to sign up?


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Quit selling yourself short, Dude. You're the reason this thing even exists, so you're no longer a stand-in here. Whoever joins next is 

Cheers all, enjoy the card. PM me with your favourite streaming sites as I know I'll think about buying this like I do most cards, and end up laughing and loading up a shitty stream while Rogan and Dana start jizzing all over each other about the stacked nature of the PPV.

*edit* I currently rely on first row sports almost exclusively.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks a lot man, but I was just somebody that took over for somebody that was doing the same thing. If I wasn't the stand in somebody else would have to, and I'm not selling that losing streak short Dana would have cut me already.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

boatoar said:


> Quit selling yourself short, Dude. You're the reason this thing even exists, so you're no longer a stand-in here. Whoever joins next is
> 
> Cheers all, enjoy the card. PM me with your favourite streaming sites as I know I'll think about buying this like I do most cards, and end up laughing and loading up a shitty stream while Rogan and Dana start jizzing all over each other about the stacked nature of the PPV.
> 
> *edit* I currently rely on first row sports almost exclusively.


Ill echo that first sentence. 

My BT Sport subscription has just gone up from £16.50 a month to £23.99 a month, all because BT now have Champions League football. I only have BT Sport for the UFC so i might end up cancelling it and start streaming it online.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^Only reason I have it to. Hope the folks dont notice the difference so I can stay at what I currently pay


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> ^Only reason I have it to. Hope the folks dont notice the difference so I can stay at what I currently pay


Its a joke, i pay £96 a month for Sky as it is... Its about time Sky picked up UFC.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Ireland has the main cards for free on Mondays which is pretty good. I make sure to have it on series link just to make sure they have the extra viewing figure cause with Bravo, then Channel 5, then Sky Sports, then ESPN, then BT Sports for UFC....and VIVA, then Channel 5, then Spike for Bellator, it's not exactly like we have a consistent source for too long.

I miss Bravo  It was basically Spike TV although it wasn't on stupid Other Channels and it didn't have drama TV shows like Breaking Bad, pretending that's somehow a man-exclusive show. There aint enough explosions in that shit for Spike, leave it on Sky Atlantic.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

How many people in this forum buy more than 1-2 shows a year that have to pay $60+ a shot? 

I think I've ordered 3 or 4 this year which is quite a few for me. However, that being said 2 of those included Conor. He makes me smile.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Thanks for signing up, there was an odd number so I was a stand in. Do you want to go against me or wait for somebody tougher to sign up?


Doesn't matter, I'll take on anyone. My manager is on vacation.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I haven't done any research this time or anything but I'm going out tonight so I may as well quickly throw up something here.

Demetrious Johnson by Unanimous Decision
Paige VanZant by Unanimous Decision
Anthony Johnson by KO/TKO Round 1
Jessica Andrade by Unanimous Decision
Frank Mir by KO/TKO Round 1
Ron Stallings by KO/TKO Round 2
Ross Pearson by Unanimous Decision
Tiago Trator by Unanimous Decision
Corey Anderson by Unanimous Decision
Francisco Rivera by Unanimous Decision
Nazareno Malegarie by Unanimous Decision


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I should never do picks before the weigh ins. Some I picked looked like trash on the scales.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

CupCake said:


> I should never do picks before the weigh ins. Some I picked looked like trash on the scales.


You can still make some changes


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Couch you've got me as your opponent to open up the main card hope I don't end up like Alex Chambers or anything.

Thanks for sending your picks too Clyde and everybody else who did. Cupcake talking about Riggs?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Yeah Riggs looked poor last night.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

1.) Ron Stallings TKO 1 I'm assuming a stiff breeze will knock Riggs out.

2.) Paige VanZant TKO 2 Chambers might last a round

3.) Paul Felder TKO 1 Pearson could surprise me but I think Felder lands he KO's Ross.

4.) Demetrious Johnson UD yup

5.) Andrei Arlovski TKO 1 little nervous about this one

6.) Anthony Johnson TKO 2 Rumble is either going to be focuses and amazing or Jimi's going to win, live dark horse but I'm not brave enough to make that pick.

7.) Francisco Rivera UD this one is a bit of a risk, I don't know if I trust Rivera's chin but he did look good against Urijah Faber.

8.) Jessica Andrade SD I think it;ll be a back and forth slugfest

9.) Jan Blachowicz UD nervous about this pick, Anderson could bounce back huge but i'm going with experience over skill

And I'm just betting on one of these no-names winning because that seems to happen on every event.
10.) Nazareno Malegarie Sub1
11.) Tiago Trator TKO 3


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Felder-Pearson reminds me a little of Brad Pickett-Thomas Almeida, one guy is an aggressive wild but extremely dangerous young prospect and the other is a crafty duck and counter boxing specialist who has a good chance of pulling the upset. 

That said... Paul Felder should win, so i picked him.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I did want to avoid Johns picks until i had finished mine but oh well. I think we have all 11 picks the same with a few different methods/rounds and rankings.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

hixxy said:


> I did want to avoid Johns picks until i had finished mine but oh well. I think we have all 11 picks the same with a few different methods/rounds and rankings.


I'm willing to switch up one or two of mine, post your picks.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Which ones are you willing to switch? Dont say Rivera/Lineker.. Ive been stalling on that fight for ages..


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Which ones are you willing to switch? Dont say Rivera/Lineker.. Ive been stalling on that fight for ages..


I'll take Collard over Trator, and if you take Lineker I'll switch Blachowicz for Anderson.

That'll give us three differences.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

No I have to stay with my original picks. Id kick myself more if I lost one of the ones i had changed.

Demetrious Johnson vs. John Dodson - Johnson UD

Anthony Johnson vs. Jimi Manuwa - Johnson KO 1

Alex Chambers vs. Paige VanZant - VanZant UD

Andrei Arlovski vs. Frank Mir - Arlovski TKO 2

Joe Riggs vs. Ron Stallings - Stallings TKO 2

Corey Anderson vs. Jan Blachowicz - Blachowicz UD

Paul Felder vs. Ross Pearson - Felder UD

Jessica Andrade vs. Raquel Pennington - Andrade UD

Clay Collard vs. Tiago Trator - Trator SUB 2

Nazareno Malegarie vs. Joaquim Silva - Malegarie SUB 1

John Lineker vs. Francisco Rivera - Rivera UD


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok I got picks from everybody except anderton, messaged him and everything.

John's the only one changing picks that were sent right? I am changing his Trator to Collard and leaving the method/round/position on confidence the same unless told otehrwise before the fight at about 8 PM eastern.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Ok I got picks from everybody except anderton, messaged him and everything.
> 
> John's the only one changing picks that were sent right? I am changing his Trator to Collard and leaving the method/round/position on confidence the same unless told otehrwise before the fight at about 8 PM eastern.


No I'm not changing those picks, it was an offer he didn't want to take it. I was willing to take the risk with Anderson if it meant Hixxy was taking Lineker but I'm not confident taking the risk with Anderson and then the pickem with Trator.

Two differences is just the same as having all the same picks.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Okay I'll put Trator back on hope he doesn't betray you in the end.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Not as much as I do :thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

So your sticking with original picks John?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

hixxy said:


> So your sticking with original picks John?


Guess so


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Do the first two prelims start at the top of the hour? We dont get them on TV here.

Sat on my own with a case of beer and a few cheeky bulmers. Sucks how none of my mates are into UFC..


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for UFC 191 Championship Pick 'em 
*​
The correct calls were:



> Silva SD
> Riggs DQ 2
> Trator SD
> Pennington Sub 2
> ...


*The Matchups

Main Event*

*John8204 (35-25) vs hixxy (50-31-2)
*

*And it is allll over !!! .. The winner ... and ... STILL... the... champion... of the Championship Pick 'em League... hixxy!!

He won 104 to 98!!! FOTN!

Here is your belt, ...
*









*
Main Card

ClydebankBlitz (7-7) vs Andrus (14-22)
Fight won by ClydebankBlitz 133 to 94! 

CupCake (6-11) vs boatoar (34-12)
Fight won by CupCake 123 to 104! 

Joabbuac (5-4) vs anderton46 (0-3)
Fight won by Joabbuac 118 to 0! KOTN!

Couchwarrior (3-1) vs dudeabides (47-53-1)
Fight won by dudeabides 142 to 89! SOTN!
*​
Thanks for playing everybody who sent their picks and did their best on a tough one.

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

hixxy


> Demetrious Johnson vs. John Dodson - Johnson UD *29*
> Anthony Johnson vs. Jimi Manuwa - Johnson KO 1 *25*
> Alex Chambers vs. Paige VanZant - VanZant UD *19*
> Andrei Arlovski vs. Frank Mir - Arlovski TKO 2 *18*
> ...


John8204


> 1.) Ron Stallings TKO 1 :thumbsdown:
> 2.) Paige VanZant TKO 2 *20*
> 3.) Paul Felder TKO 1 :thumbsdown:
> 4.) Demetrious Johnson UD *26*
> ...


ClydebankBlitz


> Demetrious Johnson by Unanimous Decision *29*
> Paige VanZant by Unanimous Decision *20*
> Anthony Johnson by KO/TKO Round 1 *24*
> Jessica Andrade by Unanimous Decision :thumbsdown:
> ...


Andrus


> Demetrious Johnson UD *29*
> Andrei Arlovski KO 2nd *20*
> Anthony Johnson KO 2nd *27*
> Paige VanZant UD *18*
> ...


CupCake


> Demetrious Johnson UD *29*
> Andrei Arlovski TKO Rnd 1 *20*
> Anthony Johnson TKO Rnd 2 *27*
> Jessica Andrade UD :thumbsdown:
> ...


boatoar


> Paige VanZant sub 2 *26*
> Demetrious Johnson UD *28*
> Anthony Johnson KO 1 *24*
> Paul Felder KO 2 :thumbsdown:
> ...


Joabbuac


> Jessica Andrade UD :thumbsdown:
> Paige Van Zant UD *20*
> Anthony Johnson KO 1 *24*
> Demetrious Johnson UD *26*
> ...


anderton46


> No picks sent
> *Total right ... of 11 for ... points*


Couchwarrior


> 1. Paige VanZant,UD *21*
> 2. Demetrious Johnson, UD *28*
> 3. Anthony Johnson, TKO 2 *27*
> 4. Jessica Andrade, UD :thumbsdown:
> ...


dudeabides


> Demetrious Johnson UD *29*
> Anthony Johnson TKO 1 *25*
> Paige VanZant TKO 1 *19*
> Ron Stallings TKO 1 :thumbsdown:
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The first prelim already started, I'll post the results and edit them once I'm pretty sure that guy won't send his picks late.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Cheering for Joe Riggs in the next fight, just because its Johns top pick!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Well I got screwed royally on that one. Stallings takes out his eye in the first, illegally kicks him in the 2nd and Riggs wins because of the eye injury in the first.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

And dudeabides has to go edit all the scores


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That's what I get for watching prelims with no sound while I listen to something else.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Awful night of pick ems so far.. Pearson on his way to a decision in this one aswell..


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

If my maths are correct, if John gets the last three fights spot on, i win by 3 points. He will need both Johnson's to lose to win by 1 point..


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

As desperate as it may sound, the worst i can do now is draw with John.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The results are on pg. 8...

Congrats to hixxy who defended on a low scoring event.
I just got lucky against Couchwarrior wouldn't want to do that again. 

Do you guys want to wait for the next PPV event to do a CPL? It's a month away about. If you want to, we can do the Japanese fight night show in a few weeks just let me know if there is interest in this card...

Roy Nelson vs. Josh Barnett
Uriah Hall vs. Gegard Mousasi
Chico Camus vs. Kyoji Horiguchi
Takeya Mizugaki vs. George Roop
Li Jingliang vs. Keita Nakamura
Matt Hobar vs. Norifumi Yamamoto
Diego Brandao vs. Katsunori Kikuno
opponent TBA vs. opponent TBA 
"Road to UFC: Japan" tournament final
Nick Hein vs. Yusuke Kasuya
Kajan Johnson vs. Naoyuki Kotani
Shinsho Anzai vs. Roger Zapata

I think the main event will be as exciting as I was thinking the co-main event tonight was going to be going in... uh oh.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

50 CPL wins, chuffed with reaching that landmark.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes first ever that's for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh and dudeabides, you missed out on the results that you top scored.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh yeah I edited over it with something about it being a tough card to try to make us low scorers feel better.

So far... 1 person into UFN 75 CPL.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Ha... a lot of people sucked on this card. 

Im down for Japan.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'm in for Japan.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

gj cakes. I'm ****in pathetic these days. 123 pts never used to beat my ass so handily. Maybe I have to change weight classes or something, haha. 

Cheers.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Boatoar is shot....


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Boatoar isn't shot.

I'm just on the comeback trail bitches!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Boatoar is shot....


His chin is clearly gone


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

One of my worst performances in my CPL career. Congrats Clyde on keeping your fake belt.

I'm game for the Japan card


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Rematch in Japan Andrus?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

If I read right we've got 4 people for UFN Japan CPL and I'm one of 'em. I'll put up the thread for it next week and send you people a message in case you forget. People who forget to send picks for an event can still compete in later events, cause if we didn't do that there wouldn't be too many of us left.

Edit: Now 5 are in :thumb02:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> If I read right we've got 4 people for UFN Japan CPL and I'm one of 'em. I'll put up the thread for it next week and send you people a message in case you forget. People who forget to send picks for an event can still compete in later events, cause if we didn't do that there wouldn't be too many of us left.


I'm in for Barnett vs Nelson


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

And STIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIL the Rightful CPL Champion: Clyyyyyyyyyyyyydebaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak Bliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitz!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Just woke up Clyde?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Not far off it tbh. Went out last night so I'm only watching the card now.

I do fuking better when I'm picking based on memory and not studying it haha.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> And STIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIL the Rightful CPL Champion: Clyyyyyyyyyyyyydebaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak Bliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitz!


Congrats on the win Clyde. When are you guys are gonna unify that thing to get rid of the hard to look at belt?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Whenever hixxy searches between his legs and finds those little pebbles he calls testicles and actually takes the match. He can't run forever. I outperformed him on this card just like I always do and that's why I'm the Rightful Champion.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

CupCake said:


> Rematch in Japan Andrus?


Alright, it's on. :thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ill sit out the Japanese Fight Night. But ill be keeping a close eye on the match ups.

Ive cleared out the division pretty much..

And Clyde, its not about outperforming others, its about beating whats in front of you in your individual match up.

You dont even have a winning record, i feel like i am Conor and you are Alex Caceres, you just want the money fight.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

I cleaned out the division like 3 times already , there is always new nubs that pop out and get lucky on trash cards . And u haven't fought me in like 13 fights I'm 3-1 my last fights 2 being highest scorer . People can win against me only on trash cards


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> I cleaned out the division like 3 times already , there is always new nubs that pop out and get lucky on trash cards . And u haven't fought me in like 13 fights I'm 3-1 my last fights 2 being highest scorer . People can win against me only on trash cards


Looking at your losing record it looks like the division cleaned you out 3 times aswell.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Looking at your losing record it looks like the division cleaned you out 3 times aswell.


If u think that matters sure ,I was like 10-2 also u just started cpl late so now u just face nubs like Clyde 3 times and get easy wins , the good ole days were harder half my losses should be wins and have much more value then u beating nobodies


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> If u think that matters sure ,I was like 10-2 also u just started cpl late so now u just face nubs like Clyde 3 times and get easy wins , the good ole days were harder half my losses should be wins and have much more value then u beating nobodies


I actually started playing CPL before you my friend... I dont clock up 50 wins starting late...


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> I started at the start aswell my friend... I dont clock up 50 wins starting late...


Cool just looking at the records I don't see u at start while I was 5-2 and then 9-2 wondering what u were doing


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Cool just looking at the records I don't see u at start while I was 5-2 and then 9-2 wondering what u were doing


Well you were 5-4 here so not sure where you got your 9-2 from..

http://www.mmaforum.com/championship-pick-em-league/83756-ufc-123-championship-pick-em.html


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Well you were 5-4 here so not sure where you got your 9-2 from..
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/championship-pick-em-league/83756-ufc-123-championship-pick-em.html


I don't remember that far I was 5-1 and u were not around I think it was SF then , when did u pop up not sure ?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> I don't remember that far I was 5-1 and u were not around I think it was SF then , when did u pop up not sure ?


I was in CPL right from the start.. So dont give me your false record or say the 'old' days were harder because ive been on the ride from the start.

Oh and when you were 5-1 that would have been further back than when you were 5-4.... ??????


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> I was in CPL right from the start.. So dont give me your false record or say the 'old' days were harder because ive been on the ride from the start.


I see sigfig as champ and I am 5-1 just asking when u popped up not sure what false record u talking about


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> I see sigfig as champ and I am 5-1 just asking when u popped up not sure what false record u talking about


Link to thread or it never happened.. 

I started CPL at UFC 110 Feb 20th 2010. Day 1.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Link to thread or it never happened..
> 
> I started CPL at UFC 110 Feb 20th 2010. Day 1.


Lol oh I see why u won't tell me your record now 4-9 tsk tsk Having more points overall then you and judging your last 13 fights I can see how you got that winning record


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Lol oh I see why u won't tell me your record now 4-9 tsk tsk


Where did you ever ask for my record? You can see my record any time you wish.

Too many defeats have messed with your brain...


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Having more points overall then you and judging your last 13 fights I can see how you got that winning record


Ive had a winning record for over 4 years.........


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Where did you ever ask for my record? You can see my record any time you wish.
> 
> Too many defeats have messed with your brain...


I asked when did u pop up I can see it was about page 40 , yes after I had a winning record during pride days u were in ufc fighting Tim Sylvia , and then I stopped caring to many victories and u popped . It's ok bro just cpl talk like u say just wondering how come u weren't on the radar


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Ive had a winning record for over 4 years.........


Your winning records doesn't mean anything I have more points than u, it just means u beat nubs like Clyde a lot


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Your winning records doesn't mean anything I have more points than u, it just means u beat nubs like Clyde a lot


You have more points than me because you have more matches than me.. More matches equals more points.. 

I've beat Clyde once...

And on that note I'm going bed, so should you instead of waffling on.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> You have more points than me because you have more matches than me.. More matches equals more points..
> 
> I've beat Clyde once...
> 
> And on that note I'm going bed, so should you instead of waffling on.


Nite champ maybe in your dreams you won't duck me


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Whoa, I thought my total was appalling, but see it was all that was needed to keep the belt for Hix. Not sure I ever kept the belt winning less than 50% of the fights, I suppose that's an excellent achievement, mate 

I need better matchups. This lnp shit sucked. 
Getting cakes when she's hittin her stride? What kind of twilight zone is this? 

I vow to train harder. Lately my training consists of a daily 6-pack after work and a late night tug when the missus has called it quits for the eve.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bknmax sobered up yet??


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Bknmax sobered up yet??


Yah , doesn't mean I'm not stoned though


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bknmax... i have beat you twice, you deserve no title shot.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Bknmax... i have beat you twice, you deserve no title shot.


R u the one who won on that trash glover card ? I can't tell I beat so many people . I am like 2-1 I think with one being the highest scorer and you deserve the shot because u got lucky on a trash card ? Relax a bit


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> R u the one who won on that trash glover card ? I can't tell I beat so many people . I am like 2-1 I think with one being the highest scorer and you deserve the shot because u got lucky on a trash card ? Relax a bit


I never said i deserved one... Although i did thrash the current champ like nobody has before or since


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> I never said i deserved one... Although i did thrash the current champ like nobody has before or since


So basically I don't deserve the shot because u got lucky on a trash card ? Good logic brah


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> So basically I don't deserve the shot because u got lucky on a trash card ? Good logic brah


Yep... Thats exactly what i am saying.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> If I read right we've got 4 people for UFN Japan CPL and I'm one of 'em. I'll put up the thread for it next week and send you people a message in case you forget. People who forget to send picks for an event can still compete in later events, cause if we didn't do that there wouldn't be too many of us left.
> 
> Edit: Now 5 are in :thumb02:


I'm in for Japan


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah why not.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Yep... Thats exactly what i am saying.


U make no sense I am 2-1 when I win on mousasi card I will be 3-1, with like 40 wins this isn't real Mma people get lucky all the time half of my losses should of been wins even my tie we both were highest scorers , u are a chump compared to me u lucked on a garbage card and would of been destroyed if u faced me the 2 cards before that , not only do I deserve the shot I am the only one who rightfully deserves it since u scrubs keep losing to him .


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> U make no sense I am 2-1 when I win on mousasi card I will be 3-1, with like 40 wins this isn't real Mma people get lucky all the time half of my losses should of been wins even my tie we both were highest scorers , u are a chump compared to me u lucked on a garbage card and would of been destroyed if u faced me the 2 cards before that , not only do I deserve the shot I am the only one who rightfully deserves it since u scrubs keep losing to him .


Ive beaten you twice :laugh:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Ive beaten you twice :laugh:


and ? I don't think anyone has an undefeated record , Sounds like a challenge I will give u props if u win on this against me at me but u have to pick hall


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> and ? I don't think anyone has an undefeated record , Sounds like a challenge I will give u props if u win on this against me at me *but u have to pick hall*


No...


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> No...


Lol why not ?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Lol why not ?


Why would i accept a handicap against me?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Why would i accept a handicap against me?


Because hall has a chance to win just like u have a chance to win against me


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Because that's the only way Bknmax can get to the top.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Because that's the only way Bknmax can get to the top.


By being the top scorer ?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

"Ohhhh mummy, pwease help me, Glover was fighting on a card and I wost my title".

While guys like me and hixxy are main eventing, just remember your place on the undercard son.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> "Ohhhh mummy, pwease help me, Glover was fighting on a card and I wost my title".
> 
> While guys like me and hixxy are main eventing, just remember your place on the undercard son.


I didn't lose a title on that little card , you and the other joke already had your chance and hixxy hasn't faced me in like 13 fights he's obviously running, it's not like getting another title does something it will be my 3 rd belt it's more about being fair and letting everyone have a turn .


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Being a three time champion only means you're a three time loser.

When I next face hixxy, I will unify the championships and reign as the greatest champion in history. No longer will I leave it in the hands of the judges.

You? You'll probably never get another title shot again. You can live in the glory of your little Strikeforce titles but this is the big time, and you just don't measure up.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree it needs to be fair, but on the flip side those with the 'better and more consistent' records should get the title shots in my opinion. As in a 3-1 or 4-1 record in their last 4 or 5 fights. I know Gus has one against Cormier but no one should get a title shot coming off a loss.

Im going to sit out Fight Night Japan as i dont have a clue who half the fighters are and certainly have no confidence in picking that card.

For me i feel it should be dudeabides v Clyde for the title shot at UFC 192.

Thoughts?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> I agree it needs to be fair, but on the flip side those with the 'better and more consistent' records should get the title shots in my opinion. As in a 3-1 or 4-1 record in their last 4 or 5 fights. I know Gus has one against Cormier but no one should get a title shot coming off a loss.
> 
> Im going to sit out Fight Night Japan as i dont have a clue who half the fighters are and certainly have no confidence in picking that card.
> 
> ...


I beat Dude my last 2 fights and if I win on mousasi I will be 3-1 my last 4 , I don't mind him getting the shot but let's see what happens on this card first. I think the the matchmaking is a little flawed when u got scrubs like Clyde and 5-5 nubs getting title shots every week because they got lucky on one trash card


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

One trash card? 4 straight victories. All the same to you right? The closest you're ever going to get to four in a row is putting that little red disk into the slot before your opponent can put the little yellow disk in.

dudeabides, I'll beat him again no problem. If hixxy wants to go hide in a corner I'm cool with that as well. We all know who the champion is here. A champion's defends his pride and that's exactly what I intend to do on September 27th.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im currently 8-1 in my last 9 fights beating John and boatoar twice each (two of not many fighters with wining records. John is currently 35-25 and boatoar is currently 34-12. 

I dont see anyone matching that record recently.

If we base records on the last 5 fights it currently looks like this with currently active players.

NB. couchwarrior and anderton addded as currently active players.

*hixxy 4-1
clyde 4-1
couchwarrior 3-1
joabbuac 3-2
dudeabides 2-3
andrus 2-3
cupcake 2-3
john 2-3
boatoar 2-3
bkmax 2-3
anderton 0-3*

I thought dudeabides record recently was better than that tbh. There we go, make the match ups from that.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

On a different note, we need to get more people playing CPL.

There are plentiful active members on the forum, what are the reasons they don't participate? Its not like it costs anything and is a great deal of fun.

Maybe we should try and promote it more, perhaps try and set up a tournament, or introduce another belt or something?

Also those three cards on consecutive days in December are going to be crazy, we should do something special for those, like accumulative scores or something or combine all three cards together. Early days i know but im sure we can all come together to create something cool for that.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I said Bknmax was an undercard competitor. After seeing his last 5 matches, I'm changing that to Facebook prelims...on WSOF.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

hixxy said:


> On a different note, we need to get more people playing CPL.
> 
> There are plentiful active members on the forum, what are the reasons they don't participate? Its not like it costs anything and is a great deal of fun.
> 
> ...


YES! I am definitely up for that shit!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I was too busy being in kayfabe but aye that's a cracking idea actually. 2015 has had some awesome cards on so far but at the end of the year they're gonna take off.

People give TUF a hard time, but the fact that I get UFC on Friday AND Saturday night (or once or twice on the same night) is brilliant.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Im currently 8-1 in my last 9 fights beating John and boatoar twice each (two of not many fighters with wining records. John is currently 35-25 and boatoar is currently 34-12.
> 
> I dont see anyone matching that record recently.
> 
> ...


Thanks for helping me check on that record stuff. You're right I don't deserve it, need to put up wins in a row instead of my usual win one lose one... or two. But thanks to whoever suggested it. I haven't actually won a title fight in this, but the only reason I even got that one shot besides the one against you was for winning the CPL grand prix that limba made awesome graphics for like this:







and









Then after barely beating Walker I just had to go and lose badly to the champ Machida K. Anyway, if people want to do another of those tourneys the only problemo I remember was getting people who won in round 1 to show up and send picks for round 2 with UFC events being far enough apart to make people forget I guess.

Like reading your guys' smacktalk and stuff :thumb02:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I said Bknmax was an undercard competitor. After seeing his last 5 matches, I'm changing that to Facebook prelims...on WSOF.


Lol relax bro I had 4 fight winning streak like 4 times I started out 5-1 , I'm like Michael Jordan and your like Lamar odom . Anyways some people don't even have 5 wins so it's pointless to go by last 5 , just give the shot to whoever deserves it or who has a 2 fight winning streak


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'll go out there and beat Joab or whoever they want to EARN my main event spot. You see that's the difference between us. I'm not out there scratching and clawing to try and prove to the masses that my past accomplishments afford me some respect. I'm out there current day, smashing chins and getting wins. hixxy might be hiding under his covers on this next card but you can be damn sure I'll be turning up to prove to each and every one of you low level rookies that I'm the Rightful CPL Champion.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm pulling for ya buddy hopefully you are not all talk


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'll go out there and beat Joab or whoever they want to EARN my main event spot.


Im down for that, book this shit dudeabides


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

No problemo, putting the thread up when we're two weeks out (tomorrow) and that'll be one of the matchups for sure.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I like the idea of a tournament too, as for people not sending picks like Hixxy said, there is 3 events on consecutive days in December... but that would be putting a lot of work on you.

Or we could take a usual 3-4 event month and submit picks for all 4 events at the start.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ah, it's not much work to add up the scores, I'd just take more time with it if there were a lot to add up to try and not mess up Saturday night, I have wayyy more time on Sunday stuck at work. Ok we can do that tourney thing in December when there are so many events, just letting people know they have to play each one if they keep winning. And if we get lucky and have 16 entries it would take a fourth event to get a winner.


----------

